# This Just in (CAFAC)



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

So I am at The Bow Shop today.... um I mean at school.... never mind.....

I am talking to George Wagner from The Bow Shop today and he tells me that he is going to sponsor the CAFAC (other than the range time and targets). He has decided to pay 10 cents per X shot.... Cool, so everyone that shoots an X gets 10 cents donated from George towards the Breast Cancer shoot. As I am heading out the door he comes running downstairs to tell me that Dan Haycock, who owns The Gun Room is also going to sponsor the same amount per X shot..... HOLY SMOKES!!! This can't get any better.... But wait.... Tonight when I am at league I start telling the guys this and Luc Lombaert (a long time archer and customer at the shop) who owns Belgian Nurseries on Hwy 7 near Kitchener tells me that he is going to match what George and Dan are doing....

Wow the ball just keeps on rolling.....

Kind of chokes me up..... THANK YOU!!!

Chris


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*totally cool .....*

way to go folks


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Wow, great news BooBoo.......

That is some serious coin.

30 shooters at 60X each totals out to over 700 crispies........ ain't no chump change there 

Hats off to George, Dan, and Luc :thumb:


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Yep, there are some really good people there.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*cool!*

I've been collecting a buck + from people I work with and I'm around 125$

G


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*180$ plus...*

I've got 180$ from employees of Manulife.. plus the girls are having a 50/50 draw tomorrow..

Gilles

this is like feild of dreams.. build it and they will come..





ontario moose said:


> I've been collecting a buck + from people I work with and I'm around 125$
> 
> G


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Thats great news Chris see it pay to skip ....... some times


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*More good news*

Just got a e-mail from George.... seems that he is rallying the troops.
10 cents per X from the following companies

The Bow Shop
The Gun Room
Belgian Nursery
Excalibur Crossbows
Bromley Archery
North Sylva 
Porcupine Creek

It is up to 70 cents per X now.....

nuff said.

Chris


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Wow !!!*

some amazing support there ..... please tell The Bow Shop we totally appreciate all their hard work on this


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Come on, let's see a buck an X!!!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Great news! Thanks to all the sponsors.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*is Priceville close to K/W*

if Priceville is close to K/W.. come join us!

Gilles

it's not about winning, it's all about having fun..





Moparmatty said:


> Great news! Thanks to all the sponsors.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I would love to but I haven't finished getting my bow set-up. There's still a few things on the shopping list.


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

I was in at the Bow Shop last night and James was saying George was calling some of his suppliers and it was up to $0.70 cents an X. George was going to do some more calling today.

The only name i can remember is Excaliber. 

With that being said it could get up to $1.00 an X. So come on out and shoot as many as you can. It's going to a great cause.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*come anyway..*

Matt.. come anyway.. there will be 20 guys that can help you set up equipment.. I'm sure between the 20 guys, they have enough spare parts to lauch a satelite into orbit!

Gilles




Moparmatty said:


> I would love to but I haven't finished getting my bow set-up. There's still a few things on the shopping list.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

ontario moose said:


> Matt.. come anyway.. there will be 20 guys that can help you set up equipment.. I'm sure between the 20 guys, they have enough spare parts to lauch a satelite into orbit!
> 
> Gilles


I may come and spectate and if I do I'll throw in a small donation.

Setting up the equipment is no big deal for me. It's jjust I haven't got all the ingredients for the recipe.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*I'm sure that between .....*



Moparmatty said:


> It's jjust I haven't got all the ingredients for the recipe.


70,000 + users we can find what you need :wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

pintojk said:


> 70,000 + users we can find what you need :wink:


Finding the stuff isn't the problem. With all the crappy weather we've been having the seeds for the money tree are dorment. 

:sad:


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Man, I hope you guyz are shooting a 5 spot NFAA face


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*excellent ideal!*

ZS.. that's a good ideal.. if we can't get the range for the whole day, maybe we should do that..

more x's, takes less time to shoot than 3 spot..

Gilles



ZarkSniper said:


> Man, I hope you guyz are shooting a 5 spot NFAA face


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Gilles I'll go along with the 5 spot thing I did pretty good last weekend. Scott and I are comming and set up a flier today before we left the club $80..00 and climbing after one day This is bigger then I thought it would be


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*almost 500$!*

We collected almost 500$ in my department.. woo hoo..

Gilles


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Moose ..... that totaly rocks


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Great Job Moose!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*thanks..*

Really sensitive topic amongst all the women on my team.. Fomia was really..really.. really.. sick and now she's back at work!.. she'll explain (maybe on Saturday), when they found the tumor, less than 24 hours later she was under the knife .. but it's the other things that need improving , the chemicals afterwards are just horrendous

we had a 50-50 draw yesterday and the winner got 180$, but Emma the winner gave back 100$.. how's that for being a winner!




pintojk said:


> Moose ..... that totaly rocks


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

*sponser*

I know this is all going to a great cause so I am going to plug a sponser The Park Seven Resturant in Havelock Sue Potipsco is the owner has put down $110 on my shooting abilities She has a lot of faith and believes what I tell her. So if your on your way to or from Ottawa on #7 hwy please drop in for a meal


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

#1 Hogger said:


> I know this is all going to a great cause so I am going to plug a sponser The Park Seven Resturant in Havelock Sue Potipsco is the owner has put down $110 on my shooting abilities She has a lot of faith and believes what I tell her. So if your on your way to or from Ottawa on #7 hwy please drop in for a meal


So what are you getting like 10 bucks an x from her.:wink:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*No...$55 per "X"*



H.M. Murdock said:


> So what are you getting like 10 bucks an x from her.:wink:


That is funny stuff :hurt:


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

OK OK yuk it up you two but if the teacher is......... ops I said teacher is right thats a pretty good return for the X count. :violin: Now lets match it go team:nixon:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

I am sorry Andy I just had to. Great work anyway


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Matty don't appoligise for a good one like that you know I would do the same Shes just trying to build up my confidence so I can wooooop your butt


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*up to 90 cents an X*

We're up to 90 cents per x

I'm got 550$ in my jar..

Gilles

pretty cool..


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*tomorrows gonna be fun folks .....*

who's all coming ???


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

pintojk said:


> who's all coming ???


Me. I bet you can't wait to see me


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*glad to hear bud .....*



H.M. Murdock said:


> Me. I bet you can't wait to see me


what about that Sean guy and the lovely Fifi ..... are they coming ???


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

I believe so..

it's going to be a packed house!

G



pintojk said:


> what about that Sean guy and the lovely Fifi ..... are they coming ???


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I'll be there bright and early.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*We might be at 1$ per X*

Just waiting for a confirmation, but we might be at 1$ per X

woo hoo..

we have a draw for the following

Wheeled travel case and quiver set from Aurora
Two string coupons from Ballistic
1 Dz Victory Arrows
Horton Xbow


Gilles:wav:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*we are at buck!*

just broke the dollar mark..

woo hoo

waiting on a buck 1.10 now.. it's still possible..

Gilles




ontario moose said:


> Just waiting for a confirmation, but we might be at 1$ per X
> 
> woo hoo..
> 
> ...


----------

